# Bradford pear Platter (or bowl)



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned this shallow bowl out of fresh bradford pear. The bark won't stay on and it had chainsaw marks on the ends. I carved the ends to match the sides and then painted my own bark back on.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Neat project, well done...:thumbsup:
What's the back-side look like..?

p


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautifully done, that has some great grain pattern to it! Too bad the bark didn't stay on, but having the same border all around the piece looks great too.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats beautiful John


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As always, beautiful work John. You are an inspiration.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Darn I'm trying to be a bad example. These are fun to do. I'm experimenting with other ways to make fake bark. I have one on my workbench right now that has the fake bark built up out of thickened epoxy. I'll try to do a before and after shot. My hope is to sort of replicate or even enhance the natural bark but with something that won't come off as the bowl gets older.


----------

